# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ - ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ/ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΩΝ

## NADINE_ed

Συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά να "ποστάρουμε"κάτι κι αυτό να εμφανίζεται συνεχόμενα πολλαπλές φορές.
Αυτό έχει πολλάκις συμβεί στο topic του Εβδομαδιαίου Ζυγίσματος( π.χ. σελ.44 από p_k , σελ.46,47 από elpida )
Μπορούμε να σβήσουμε τις πλεονάζουσες με τον εξής απλό τρόπο:
Πηγαίνουμε σε κάθε επιπλέον post μας και επιλέγοντας (πάνω δεξιά) *edit* ανοίγει το post σε μορφή σύνταξης.
Εκεί, κάτω από το πλαίσιο του υπό συγγραφή κειμένου,επιλέγουμε "*!delete this message!*" και τέλος "*edit post*".
Το ίδιο μπορούμε να κάνουμε και στην περίπτωση των δοκιμών κι αποτυχημένων απόπειρων για εμφάνιση ticker.

Ή πάλι μπορεί να έχουμε μόλις ποστάρει το μήνυμα μας και να θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε,να σβήσουμε ή να συμπληρώσουμε κάτι στο κείμενο μας.
Με τον παραπάνω τρόπο (*edit*) έχουμε και πάλι πρόσβαση στο κείμενο μας κι αφού ολοκληρώσουμε τις επιθυμητές αλλαγές,πατάμε "*edit post*".
Τα λάθη είναι ανθρώπινα ή τεχνολογικά...Ας διευκολύνουμε όλοι τη ροή και την εικόνα των φόρουμ μας!

Υ.Γ. : Δράττομαι για άλλη μια φορά της ευκαιρίας να υπενθυμίσω την παράκληση για χρήση ελληνικών χαρακτήρων στα μηνύματα μας.
(κυρίως αφορά τα νέα μέλη,που ίσως δεν το έχουν υπόψιν τους)Καλά μας...ποσταρίσματα κι ενεργή συμμετοχή!

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Smile:  Φιλική υπενθύμιση του παραπάνω μηνύματος...Ευχαριστώ!

Κυρίως για Βιβή,που τώρα άλλαξε και σελίδα...,αλλά και για Μαρικάκι,Γλυκούλα και πάλι στο topic του ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΙΑΙΟΥ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ...
Αν θέλετε κάνετε γενικά έναν έλεγχο μετά από κάθε ποστάρισμα να δείτε τι τελικά εμφανίστηκε και κυρίως πόσες φορές!...

----------


## Βιβή_ed

nadine, έχεις δίκιο, γιατί όμως το επαναλαμβάνει στο τόπικ του εβδομ. ζυγίσματος και όχι και στο τόπικ ww που επίσης έγραψα σήμερα; 

πάντως μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο να τα σβήσω γιατί τα επανέλαβε πάνω από 10 φορές. 

πώς θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε αν διορθώνεται αυτό ;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Βιβίκα μου,τεχνολογικά θα μπορούσε ίσως ο NikosD. να το φροντίσει ή να εξηγήσει την αιτία...
Σημειολογικά όμως,αν ρωτάς τη γνώμη μου,γιατί αυτό να συμβαίνει μόνο στο τόπικ του ζυγίσματος κι όχι και σε κάποιο άλλο,
οι λόγοι,που μου έρχονται στο νου είναι είτε πως μεγάλωσε λίγο η μύτη μας αλά Πινόκιο και θέλει λίγο λιμάρισμα
(πολλά τα κολπάκια να τρελάνουμε τη ζυγαριά μας και να διαλέξουμε αυτό που μας συμφέρει)
είτε πως το αποτέλεσμα ξεμπροστιάζει την ψευτοπροσπάθεια μας και σαν εκτυφλωτική πινακίδα από νέον
έρχεται και ξανάρχεται μέχρι να συμμορφωθούμε από ντροπή ή συνετισμό είτε πάλι-
και προς Θεού μη με κατηγορήσεις για εμπάθεια-κάτι θέλει να πει το σύμπαν στους WWίτες
( είναι άραγε τυχαίο πως και ο p_k και εσύ και η Μυρτάλη και το Μαρικάκι ανήκετε εκεί; )
Εγώ απλά θέτω κάποιες σκέψεις μου και μόνο επειδή με ρώτησες!Μην πυροβολείτε τον πιανίστα!

----------


## lostdora

Καλησπερα σε ολες τις κουκλες.Θα μπορουσε καποια να μου πει πως μπορω να επισυναψω και εγω ενα αρχειο?π.χ ενα βιντεο,ενα κειμενο κτλ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!Αυτό το κορίτσι,τι θα το κάνω,που δεν ανοίγει τα δώρα της νονάς του!  :Smile: 





> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lostdora_
> 
> Σας παρακαλω ας μου πει καποια πως να βαζω αρθρα η οτιδηποτε αλλο .(ξερω η νεα μου νονα θα με βοηθησει)
> ...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Επαναλλαμβανόμενα μηνύματα για άλλη μια φορά...Για να πιάνουμε τις σβήστρες να καθαρίσει ο τόπος από τα ίδια και τα ίδια!
Κλασσικά στο τόπικ του εβδομαδιάιου ζυγίσματος,αλλά κυρίως στο lipotox/xs από ένα νέο μέλος μας...(Οδηγίες στο πρώτο post)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τι έφαγα σήμερα,Εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα,βοήθεια και LIPOTOX/XS πάλι έχουν επαναλλαμβανόμενα ίδια μηνύματα.
Μόλις ποστάρετε κάτι,κάντε έναν κόπο να δείτε άμα ανέβηκε μία φορά ή περισσότερες...
Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τον τρόπο,θα τον δουν στο πρώτο ποστ του τόπικ αυτού.
ʼλλος είναι μακαρονάς,εγώ είμαι σπαστικιά,τι να κάνουμε;
Α,ναι...Και χρησιμοποιείτε ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες κατά προτίμηση σε μικρά κι όχι κεφαλαία γράμματα.
Βοηθούμαστε έτσι στην αναζήτηση και κυρίως είναι πιο ευανάγνωστο και ξεκούραστο το μήνυμα...Ευχαριστώ!

----------

